# [SOLVED] Audio not working properly



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

```
[email protected]:~$ xbmc
Running DIL (3.22.0) Version
DtsDeviceOpen: Opening HW in mode 0
DtsDeviceOpen: Create File Failed
there is no soundcard
ALSA lib pcm.c:7339:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
Killed
[email protected]:~$
```
Also, Audio works, it's just extremely low. I have to turn all volume on bot the PC and my speakers to be normal level.

Built in components: GA-M68MT-S2 motherboard.

Looking into it myself. will update what I find, but could use any help I can get.


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Audio not working properly*


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo lspci | grep Audio
00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
[email protected]:~$
```


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Audio not working properly*

I just had to install a booster to get it working somewhat properly.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Audio not working properly*

Hi,

I would start by following Sound Trouble Shooting.


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Audio not working properly*

sorry about disappearing. 

There was no issue with the drivers or anything, found it was a common problem. Fixed it by adding a mixer that could go over 100% volume.


----------

